# Inaktiven Lichtvorhang abschalten - Norm?



## coli (17 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin aktuell an einem Projekt, bei dem ein Gefahrenbereich durch mehrere Lichtvorhänge abgegrenzt ist. Innerhalb dieses Bereichs gibt es nun einen weiteren Lichtvorhang. Dieser grenzt einen kleineren Teilbereich ab. Laut Sicherheitskonzept kann über einen Schlüsselschalter eine "Moduswahl" vorgenommen werden. Je nach Modus wird der Vorhang abgefragt oder nicht. Praktisch ersetzt der Vorhang dann einen Teil der "äußeren" Sicherheiten und verhindert den Zugang zum restlichen Maschinenbereich.

Nun zum Problem: Der Kunde wünscht, dass der Lichtvorhang "spannungsfrei" geschalten wird, wenn er nicht abgefragt wird - also tatsächlich die Versorgungsspannung abschalten. Dies wird mit "normativen Anforderungen" begründet, da der Bediener durch die LED-Anzeigen des Lichtvorhangs sonst in falscher Sicherheit gewiegt werden könnte. Durch die LEDs könnte er im Umkehrschluss auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit schließen. Auf Nachfrage konnte mir jetzt keine Norm genannt werden. Mal davon ab, dass das unweigerlich zu Einschränkungen bei der Verfügbarkeit führt (Schlüsselschalter umlegen bei äußerem unterbrochen Bereich wirft Sicherheit raus, selbst wenn der innere Vorhang OK ist). Ist hier jemandem eine entsprechende Norm bekannt, wo ein solches "spannungfrei schalten" (auch noch sicher über einen F-DO mit angesteuertem F-RQ von Siemens) gefordert wird?

LG coli


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Juli 2020)

Wenn ein Lichtgitter abgeschaltet wird, dann sollte sich die Anlage doch ein einem Zustand befinden, in dem der Bediener auch wirklich sicher ist, wenn er den abgeschalteten Bereich betritt. Warum sollte er sich dann in "falscher" Sicherheit wiegen, wenn trotzdem noch die LED leuchten?

Bereich ist unsicher -> Lichtgitter ist scharf -> durchtreten stoppt Prozess
Bereich ist sicher -> Lichtgitter wird ausgeblendet -> durchtreten ist ungefährlich weil Bereich sicher

Ihr solltet natürlich kenntlich machen, welcher Modus aktiv ist, aber das sollte nicht mit den Status-LEDs eines Lichtgitters passieren.


----------



## Tommi (18 Juli 2020)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

ich plädiere immer dafür, sichere Bereiche aktiv anzuzeigen, z.B. mit
einer grünen Lampe, die auch unmissverständlich beschriftet ist.
Das bewahrt davor, daß bei Leuchtmittelausfall (sicherlich heutzutage
wegen LED nicht mehr ganz so wichtig), falsche Sicherheit suggeriert wird.

Beispiel: über die in Reihe geschalteten Öffner einer Schützkombination
wird der spannungsfreie Zustand eines Prüflings angezeigt. 
Natülich die Schütze in PLe überwacht.

Die normativen Anforderungen Deines Kunden kenne ich nicht...???

PS: die in Reihe geschalteten Schließer schalten natürlich die Spannung
für den Prüfling aus


----------



## coli (18 Juli 2020)

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!

Nachdem wir  anscheinend aneinander vorbei reden, eine kurze exemplarische  Darstellung (der Bereich ist komplexer, aber fürs Verständnis reichts).


```
LV1--------LV2--------LV3
  |                |              |
  |                |              |
LV1--------LV2--------LV3
```

Mit  der Vorwahl wird quasi bestimmt, ob LV2 jetzt abgefragt wird oder  nicht. Je nach Modi ist dann nur der Bereich links (LV1/2), oder "außen"  (LV1/3) scharf. Inwiefern wäre es jetzt für den Bediener hilfreich,  wenn LV2 *komplett* aus ist?

Um das feststellen zu  können, muss er ja sowieso den Bereich betreten. Ist er aus, wird er das  schon bemerken, weil dann sofort bei Durchschreiten von LV3 die  komplette Anlage stoppt. Um die LEDs zu prüfen, müsste er ja nahe an den Lichtvorhang herantreten (nein, der Kunde will keine gut sichtbare Anzeige außerhalb, was ich ja noch halbwegs verstanden hätte).
Ist er hingegen aktiv, wird nur der  Teilbereich rechts abgeschalten. Es ist ja für die SPS jetzt auch nicht  von Belang, ob die F-Eingänge des LVs 0 sind, weil er unterbrochen ist  oder gar nicht erst mit Spannung versorgt wird.
Der Kunde hätte diese  "Spannungsfreischaltung" des Lichtvorhangs aber gerne aus irgendwelchen  "normativen" (mir unbekannten) Gründen.



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Bereich ist unsicher -> Lichtgitter ist scharf -> durchtreten stoppt Prozess
> Bereich ist sicher -> Lichtgitter wird ausgeblendet -> durchtreten ist ungefährlich weil Bereich sicher



Vollkommene Zustimmung, siehe oben.



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ihr solltet natürlich kenntlich machen, welcher Modus aktiv ist, aber das sollte nicht mit den Status-LEDs eines Lichtgitters passieren.


Wird auch getan, wenn auch nicht sicherheitsgerichtet (da die Anlage sich immer in einem sicheren Zustand befindet). Dem Bediener wird lediglich zusätzlich angezeigt, wenn er den rechten Teilbereich betreten kann ohne Automatik komplett zu stoppen (nach Moduswechsel auf "LV2 aktiv" fahren dazu die Antriebe in den linken Teilbereich).



Tommi schrieb:


> Beispiel: über die in Reihe geschalteten Öffner einer Schützkombination
> wird der spannungsfreie Zustand eines Prüflings angezeigt.
> Natülich die Schütze in PLe überwacht.
> 
> Die normativen Anforderungen Deines Kunden kenne ich nicht...???



Sehr sinnvolle Anwendung und da gehe ich ja auch mit. Ähnlich sehe ich das z.B. bei Pressenanwendungen mit Ampeln zur (sicheren) Anzeige von Verriegelungen. Da wird dann eben die Anzeige auch auf Drahtbruch überwacht. Bei Muting sieht das je nach Applikation ähnlich aus.
Ich bin _eigentlich_ der Meinung, _unsere_ normativen Anforderungen zu kennen. Wenn der Kunde aber andere Vorstellungen hat, sollte er die Norm auf Nachfrage schon auch benennen können. Kann er das nicht... naja? Die Frage war eher so angedacht, ob jemandem Normen bekannt sind, wo exakt diese Spannungsfreischaltung bei Inaktivität einer Schutzeinrichtung gefordert wird.

Am Ende wird er das wohl schon bekommen, dann soll er aber eben auch mit den potenziellen Auswirkungen auf die Verfügbarkeit leben.

PS: Im Übrigen habe ich an der gleichen Anlage auch einen Sicherheitsscanner (microScan3) von Sick mit Profinet-Anbindung, der in prinzipiell gleicher Art und Weise inaktiv geschalten werden kann (explizite Forderung nach Profinet im Übrigen). Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das noch auffällt...


----------



## Safety (18 Juli 2020)

Hallo, ohne zu verstehen was Ihr da macht nur eine Norm dies sowas fordert.
  DIN EN ISO 16092-1 Abschnitt 5.3.2.11
  Dabei geht es um verschiedene Betriebsarten an Pressen.


----------



## coli (18 Juli 2020)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, ohne zu verstehen was Ihr da macht nur eine Norm dies sowas fordert.
> DIN EN ISO 16092-1 Abschnitt 5.3.2.11
> Dabei geht es um verschiedene Betriebsarten an Pressen.



Klasse Kommentar, nun wird mir einiges klar.
Bei meiner Anwendung wird somit versucht, die C-Norm, die eventuell auf einen Teilbereich der Anlage Anwendung findet (eig. finden kann, die Anlage fällt unter die Ausnahmen im Anwendungsbereich), auf die gesamte Anlage zu beziehen. Ich hatte das zuvor gar nicht auf diesen Punkt bezogen, weil ich nach der Logik des Kunden eigentlich noch deutlich mehr abschalten müsste.
Der angesprochene Lichtvorhang ist jedenfalls derart weit entfernt von der Presse, dass die Anzeigen (von der Presse) aus unmöglich zu erkennen wären. Der Zugang erfolgt dabei nicht auf der "Bedienseite". Zudem gibt es auch noch andere (nicht schleusenartige) Zugänge. Auch ist die Moduswahl keine klassische Betriebsart als solche sondern jeweils Automatik in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung für die umgebende Peripherie.

Muss ich nächste Woche mal genauer nachlesen, danke jedenfalls @safety

PS: Warum ist es eigentlich so schwer, Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass eine C-Norm eigentlich was gutes ist und eine Aufführung unter den Ausnahmen nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem Verbot der Anwendung ist (unter der Annahme, dass keine andere C-Norm gilt)?


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2020)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, ohne zu verstehen was Ihr da macht nur eine Norm dies sowas fordert.
> DIN EN ISO 16092-1 Abschnitt 5.3.2.11
> Dabei geht es um verschiedene Betriebsarten an Pressen.



Dieter, Du bist ein lebendes Normenverzeichnis.


----------



## Safety (21 Juli 2020)

Hallo Tommi,
  ich bin mir nicht „sicher“ ob ich das als Kompliment auffassen soll 
  Ich mache den ganzen Tag Risikobeurteilungen auf Basis von harmonisierten Normen, da bleibt selbst bei meinem Alter noch was hängen.


----------



## Tommi (21 Juli 2020)

Hallo Dieter,

ich ärgere mich ein bißchen, daß ich diese Normen noch nicht kannte, aber
es zeigt wieder mal, wie wichtig es ist, hier im Forum zu sein. 
Ich kümmere mich seit 4 Monaten bei uns gefühlt nur noch um Corona-Prävention...:-?

Eine Anlage mit umschaltbaren Schutzeinrichtungen und mehreren kritischen
Betriebsarten zu bewerten, finde ich einfacher, macht auch mehr Freude.

Ach ja, natürlich war das ein Kompliment...


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2020)

hallo zusammen,
normalerweise mache ich das nicht und besorge mir die Norm selbst, aber ich denke die Norm werde ich im alltäglichen Gebrauch nicht benötigen. Interessieren tut es mich trotzdem was in diesem Kapitel drin steht. könnte das einer der Normenbesitzer nur kurz und grob beschreiben? ich wäre euch dankbar. wenn ich dann feststelle, das ich die Norm vielleicht doch brauchen könnte, dann würde ich sie mir natürlich holen.


----------



## coli (29 Juli 2020)

stevenn schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> normalerweise mache ich das nicht und besorge mir die Norm selbst, aber ich denke die Norm werde ich im alltÃ¤glichen Gebrauch nicht benötigen. Interessieren tut es mich trotzdem was in diesem Kapitel drin steht. könnte das einer der Normenbesitzer nur kurz und grob beschreiben? ich wÃ¤re euch dankbar. wenn ich dann feststelle, das ich die Norm vielleicht doch brauchen könnte, dann würde ich sie mir natürlich holen.



Ich bin aktuell im Urlaub, auf den Normentext habe ich somit keinen Zugriff.
Allerdings hatte ich mir die Sache nach Safetys Anmerkung nochmal genauer angeschaut. Grob gesagt steht da genau mein Anwendungsfall drin - wenn ein Lichtvorhang inaktiv (nicht abgefragt) wird, müssen die zugehörigen LEDs erlöschen. Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, steht nichts explizites von Betriebsarten drin, auch wenn man es dort sicherlich am häufigsten antreffen wird. Man stelle sich zum Beispiel vielleicht das Einrichten/Werkzeugwechsel vor, bei dem der direkt an der Presse angebrachte Lichtvorhang (abhängig der Risikobeurteilung) vielleicht inaktiv ist.

Ich bin dennoch zum Schluss gekommen, dass die Anforderung meiner persönlichen Meinung nach im vorliegenden Fall der Sicherheit sogar abträglich wäre, denn (Achtung, nur die Einschätzung für meinen persönlichen Fall, ist natürlich abhängig von Anwendung!):

Es handelt sich bei betroffener Applikation zwar um eine (Groß)Presse, allerdings fällt diese nicht unter den Anwendungsbereich (es wird nicht einmal Metall gepresst). Es gilt auch keine andere C-Norm. Ich würde mir zwar in vielen Fällen wünschen, dass die Pressennorm Anwendung findet (einfach, weil sich doch viele Sachen wiederfinden). Das eine "Nicht-Anwendung" aber nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem "Anwendungsverbot" ist, ist teilweise doch etwas schwerer durchzusetzen... 
Der Lichtvorhang ist so weit weg von der Pressenanwendung, dass die LEDs dort ohnehin nicht sichtbar wären. Der größte Teil der Pressenanwendung ist sonst in einer Schallschutzkabine mit Personenschutzzuhaltungen abgegrenzt. 
Es würden sich bei der "Spannungsfreischaltung" des Lichtvorhangs ablauftechnische Probleme mit potenziellem Einfluss auf die Verfügbarkeit ergeben --> Manipulationsanreiz steigt. 
Selbstverständlich wird das obige nicht allein entschieden und entsprechend dokumentiert. 

Mfg coli

EDITH meint: Doofes Encoding...


----------



## stevenn (30 Juli 2020)

vielleicht noch eine andere Idee. einfach die LED's abkleben ;-)


----------

